
The iPhone case with a Built in Android phone on the back - GadgetDX
http://www.gadgetdx.com/smartest-smart-phone-case-android-iphone-love-child/
======
gocolts23
I thought this looked familiar:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/5x178p/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/5x178p/130_for_an_iphone_case_that_runs_android_71_and/)

